# Router table T-fence



## Niki (24 Jun 2007)

Good day

So, I made my new router table and of course I had to make new fence...
So, I took the camera and went to the garage...

I would like to share with you my method, nothing new, I made it also for the old router table and for the DP but if it will help one of the new-comers to the hobby...I made my money...

As you will see, I'm using a T-fence that positions the fence in parallel to the table...for me it's very important because all my "Bit to Fence" distance settings (I'll post it later) depends on parallel fence...

Regards
niki

```
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/RT%20Fence/01.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/RT%20Fence/02.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/RT%20Fence/03.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/RT%20Fence/04.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/RT%20Fence/05.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/RT%20Fence/06.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/RT%20Fence/07.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/RT%20Fence/08.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/RT%20Fence/09.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/RT%20Fence/10.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/RT%20Fence/11.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/RT%20Fence/12.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/RT%20Fence/13mm.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/RT%20Fence/14mm.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/RT%20Fence/15.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/RT%20Fence/16mm.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/RT%20Fence/17.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/RT%20Fence/18mm.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/RT%20Fence/19mm.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/RT%20Fence/20.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/RT%20Fence/21mm.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/RT%20Fence/22.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/RT%20Fence/23.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/RT%20Fence/24.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/RT%20Fence/25.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/RT%20Fence/26.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/RT%20Fence/27.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/RT%20Fence/28.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/RT%20Fence/29.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/RT%20Fence/30.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/RT%20Fence/31.jpg[/img]
```


----------



## woody67 (24 Jun 2007)

Great stuff Niki - guess where I'm off and what to do! =D> 

Woody


----------

